# Liverpool Victoria



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

The best deal for me this year is with Liverpool Victoria.
(did the deal today)

I've been with Footman James for the last 6 years, starting off at £575, increasing each year by 6%, 7%, 10%, 12%, then a whopping 20% last year to £963.

I did lots of searching but couldn't get a better deal.
This year, the renewal has only gone up 1.4% to £975, but quite a few companies have come in cheaper !!!  

Direct Line (internet quote) £814
Tesco (internet quote) £835
Privilege (internet quote) £796 then £840
a few others over £1000 upto £1400.

Liverpool Victoria (internet quote) £562 - £622
then on the phone £717.
Excess: £250 fire, £350 theft, £400 damage.
I offered to increase the excess to £500 and this brought the premium down to ................
wait for it........

£638 :smokin: 

I've got an SP30 from 1999, 5 points £200 fine, Stage 1 tuning.
In my favour is being an old git (53) and full no claimes bonus.
£638 includes protected ncb, courtisy car, named 2nd driver.

The money saved here will be going to a good cause........
Rod Bell  

I want to thank all those who posted their insurance experiences on this forum, it really helps, as I hope this will help someone who's premium is due in the near future.

Chris


----------

